#ubuntuforums 2011-08-22
<discostu2>  is there a problem with ubuntuforums mailserver? i have requested my password 3 times now, and even tried to set up a new account with a different email address. i have never had problems receiving mail from ubuntuforums to gmail before, and there is nothing from ubuntu in my spam folder
<alks> hi anyone here ?
<s-fox> Hello.
<strickly> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello strickly 
<s-fox> How are you?
<strickly> not bad here yourself?
<strickly> just got up
<strickly> its 2pm lol
<s-fox> I just finished work and thinking about going home.
<strickly> thats a good plan I bet
<s-fox> Back in a little while.
<strickly> alks iNDA HOUSE
<Tadcrazio> Hey guys, I need help with something. I use Clementine as my music player and i'm trying to export my playlist as some sort of readable document. Is that possible?
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-23
<laxonmind> I have tried to create an account on the ubuntu forum twice I never get a confirmation email
<laxonmind> anyone on here
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-24
<linux_is_my_hero> my cups client computer sees the shared printer on the cups server, but when attempting to print, the job is sent and nothing happens.
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-25
<blast_hardcheese> So, what's the deal with ubuntuforums requiring registration?
<blast_hardcheese> Anyone?
<jdong> blast_hardcheese: only the forum archive and attachments require registration
<jdong> the reason the archive requires registration was meant to be to hide it from  Google and other search engines
<jdong> though it seems to be a royal pain in the ass to convince them to stop believing they have those pages indexed now
<jdong> we were asked by the Kernel Team, along with other teams, to do this, because Google kept on turning up out of date and inaccurate HOWTO's for common search terms
<blast_hardcheese> jdong: blarg. That makes sense, but should probably be explained on the "ACCESS DENIED" page so it doesn't just make you guys look like jerks
<jdong> blast_hardcheese: yeah, we didn't expect that many users to hit it. We thought it'd be a transient thing
<jdong> we trusted Google's magic-ness :)
<jdong> and ugh, that "access denied" page is stupid. But it's vBulletin default. I'll see if any of our web templates people want to update the wording
<blast_hardcheese> Much appreciated :)
<NonConformist> I'm trying to do a frugal install on my pc and right when it starts copying files the installer crashes... help me please ^^
<BHSPitMo1key> Is this thread broken for anyone else? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12524.html
<jdong> works for me
<Aquix> BHSPitMo1key-  because it's archived?  click show full version
<BHSPitMo1key> Aquix: no, I literally see a blank white page
<Aquix> hmmmm. works here 
<BHSPitMo1key> like you might expect to see in the case of a php error
<Aquix> I'm sure your logged in 
<Aquix> right?
<BHSPitMo1key> Aquix: yes
<Aquix> firefox?
<BHSPitMo1key> yes, though I also tried epiphany
<BHSPitMo1key> and now chrome, same issue
<BHSPitMo1key> (mind you, I'm not logged in under either of those browsers)
<Aquix> try empty the browser cache
<Aquix> and restart firefox
<BHSPitMo1key> Aquix: well as I said, I'm producing the same problem in three very different browsers on this machine...
<BHSPitMo1key> yet other threads I've tried work
<Aquix> BHSPitMo1key- Here you go     http://ubuntuone.com/p/1CtN/
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-26
<s-fox> Je;;p/
<s-fox> Hello.
